# Daesh Watch



## Kompromat

This thread will keep track of the terrorist organization Daesh's activities in Pakistan.

We'll monitor the following on this thread.

* Assessment of new 'joinings' from TTP etc.
* Daesh operatives captured/killed
* Financing
* Any political support
* Propaganda directed at Pakistan
* Any alliances with other Terrorist groups
* Tactics and strategies 
* Use all of the above to present threat analysis.

Starting Point - Daesh in South Asia's central commander Yousaf al Salafi arrested and a number of low facilitators in custody.

Keep it to the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gufi

> LAHORE (Dunya News) – Inspector General (IG) Punjab Mushtaq Sukhera has stated that the presence of Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) has not been found in Punjab, Dunya News reported on Friday.
> While talking to media during the prize distribution ceremony organized by Lahore Police, IG Punjab stated that no relation of the ISIS graffiti has been revealed by any banned organization whereas steps have been taken for the safety of sensitive installations.



Presence of ISIS not found in Punjab: IG Punjab | Pakistan | Dunya News

starting the thread with some good news...

ISIS Can't Get a Foothold in Pakistan, Where Other Groups Dominate
Another article worth the read. It details the similarities between ISIS and TTP and summarizes that there are too many terrorist groups in Pakistan for a new one to thrive. But warns that there are roots being seen. Ends with telling the audience that the Pakistani Government saying that it is going hard against terror but gives a slightly hesitant outlook at continuance of policies.



> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is ready to deal with the dangers of Daish and will proffer all help in the Afghan reconciliation process, the Foreign Office (FO) spokesperson said on Thursday during a media briefing.


Pakistan ready to deal with Daish dangers: FO - thenews.com.pk
All three are recent posts in this week. The main thing we can pick up is that there is a active search going on to find any ISIS splinter group or sympathizers. A very pro active approach is being used to hunt out the group and not let it get a foothold in Pakistan.
ISIS Recruiters Setting Up Shop in Militant-Rich Pakistan -- News from Antiwar.com
I do not know how authentic this source is but there is a this link which is there also.
ISIL infiltrates militant networks in Pakistan | The National


> In a series of interviews in Karachi near the border of Balochistan, influential members of that shadow community said the ISIL cells had plugged into a decade-old logistics network shared by militants and criminals that enables them to smuggle people and weapons into Balochistan from Afghanistan, Iran and the north-western tribal areas of Pakistan.
> 
> Through a retired Afghan Taliban commander, The National was introduced to the head of an ISIL Khorasan cell in the Makran coastal district of Balochistan.
> 
> The ISIL cell leader, a middle-aged ethnic Baloch from Makran, introduced himself as “Rahim”, and said he had previously fought in Afghanistan for the Taliban.



The main fear of propaganda against Pakistan is more from the local news channel which is anti Pakistan and anti army. The damage caused by local news channels is them being linked as references and the news spread in western newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AXO4D

are there chances of isis coming to pakistan??
i know ttp make alliance with them but they are like already on ventilator..


----------



## Jungibaaz

AXO4D said:


> are there chances of isis coming to pakistan??
> i know ttp make alliance with them but they are like already on ventilator..



ISIS and the people that they seem to draw even without contact are most certainly a threat to Pakistan. You can bet on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianBong

Someone please tell me... what does the word "daesh" mean... and why is it used for ISIS?


----------



## Zibago

indianBong said:


> Someone please tell me... what does the word "daesh" mean... and why is it used for ISIS?


ad-Dawlah al-Islāmīyah fī al-'Irāq wash-Shām
It means Islamic state in Iraq and Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indianBong

Okk..thanks @fakhre mirpur


----------



## Zibago

indianBong said:


> Okk..thanks @fakhre mirpur


I prefer to call them daeshholes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

indianBong said:


> Someone please tell me... what does the word "daesh" mean... and why is it used for ISIS?



It means '' those who sow discord''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rana Thakur

Horus said:


> It means '' those who sow discord''


Are you blind? Why don't you ban this @Meong . Just look what is he doing. He is openly abusing people. You have time to post, but not to ban?


----------



## Yazp

I've seen a convoy with the ISIS flag in Zamzama, Karachi! This was last Ramazan. Three Toyota Landcruisers. All in black with the Daesh flag on the front flag pole! Later on we notified the Intelligence and I never saw those cars again. I have also seen many wall chalkings of the ISIS in Karachi.
Has anyone else seen them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Yazp said:


> I've seen a convoy with the ISIS flag in Zamzama, Karachi! This was last Ramazan. Three Toyota Landcruisers. All in black with the Daesh flag on the front flag pole! Later on we notified the Intelligence and I never saw those cars again. I have also seen many wall chalkings of the ISIS in Karachi.
> Has anyone else seen them?



havent noticed or heard any of their sightings or graffiti in Peshawar.....in Mardan and in N. Waz there were pro daesh writings on the wall near a bunch of shops but the security forces removed it (in the latter case)

if/when you see anyone with the flag or talking good about them or distributing their literature or DVD propagandas - REPORT the motherfuckers. Call security forces hotline # 1135


by the way good job and bravo to you for being active on this.....i hope more such people will do the right thing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

According to Ch.Nisar, ISIS itself does not exist in Pakistan, he said in his recent interview to PTW World.
However he continued to say that Some elements in Pakistan, who had taken up arms against state are using the name ISIS to scare off the people........He was pointing towards JHA who vowed allegiance to ISIS, some local militants using the name ISIS, in a desperate attempt to call them out

IS slogans appear on walls in H-9, Islamabad | Asia Despatch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IS not a threat to Pakistan: Peshawar Corps Commander - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## pak-marine

*IS not a threat to Pakistan: Peshawar Corps Commander*
DAWN.COM — UPDATED about 4 hours ago
 6 COMMENTS


PRINT




Islamic State (IS) militants at an undisclosed location.- AFP/File
PESHAWAR: Corps Commander Lieutenant General Hidayat-ur-Rehman on Saturday said Middle Eastern terrorist group Daesh (also self-styled as the Islamic State) poses no threat to Pakistan.

Speaking to journalists alongside Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Mehtab Khan Abbasi, Gen Hidayat said there was no need to fret about Daesh or its potential emergence in the country.

“For us it’s just a change of name, and there is no need for Pakistanis to worry. There are several defections in the Taliban now, which are becoming part of Daesh. But we’re well aware of the situation and are able to tackle them effectively,” said the Peshawar Corps Commander.

Gen Hidayat rebuffed the perception that the terrorist group was silently spreading across the country, saying that the army and security forces were in control of the situation.

He added that security forces had been dealing with the Taliban for over 12 years, and Daesh was no different to the TTP.

He also said militant havens have been destroyed with the help of public support, and that the Taliban would not be allowed to hide anywhere.

The Corps Commander revealed that the army was involved in several other operations against militants, apart from operation Zarb-e-Azb.

Daesh— or Islamic State— had recently announced it was setting itself up for operations in Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Know more: Govt in a state of denial about Daesh?

Prime Minister’s Adviser on Foreign Affairs and National Security, Sartaj Aziz, had also mirrored Gen Hidayat’s stance a few weeks ago, saying the emergence of Islamic State is not a real problem for Pakistan.


----------



## pak-marine

NE/FILE
*From TTP to IS: Pakistan's terror landscape evolves*
By Ali Akbar

As the self-styled Islamic State (IS) gains ground in the Middle East, key commanders of the fractured Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) are submitting to the overtures of the violent global movement that is slowly making inroads into Pakistan. At the same time, regrouping of some of the deadliest outfits in the country could signal great trouble, even as the TTP and allied Al-Qaeda fighters are perceived to be struggling to hold fort against a military onslaught and the country-wide National Action Plan.

_Read more: Govt in a state of denial about Daesh?_

IS, which is led by Abu Bakar Al-Baghdadi, is currently based in Iraq and Syria and occupies border areas. It is accused of killing hundreds of Muslims and some American and UK citizens, which include journalists and aid workers.

Reports of IS activity inside the country emerged in 2014 against the backdrop of two ongoing military operations against the TTP and its affiliates in North Waziristan and Khyber Agency.






Wall-chalking welcoming IS in Bannu - Zahir Shah Sherazi/File
First came the seemingly innocuous wall chalkings in favour of the group, largely downplayed by local media and scoffed at by the establishment and the government. Even while state officials claimed IS did not exist locally, rumours – now confirmed by militant sources and local media – emerged that a three-member IS delegation reached Pakistan from Syria, prior to the Dec 16 Taliban attack on Peshawar's Army Public School.

A militant source said the high-level delegation comprised of three IS members who reached Pakistan from Syria. The delegation was headed by Zubair Al Kuwaiti and included Uzbek Commander Fahim Ansari and Sheikh Yusuf from Saudi Arabia.

Militant sources confirmed that the delegation met with Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) Chief Mangal Bagh in Khyber Agency in order to convince him to join IS. Mangal Bagh is the TTP's main supporter in Khyber Agency. His current support of the Taliban is based on the proscribed organisation helping him in the battle against the Pakistan Army underway in Khyber Agency.

Sources said some level of understanding was reached between the IS delegation and Mangal Bagh. However, the LI chief told the IS delegates that he could not afford to pledge allegiance for fear of a military backlash, given that the Khyber-1 operation was ongoing.

*'Unite to secure IS support'*
The delegation went on to meet many of the key militant commanders in Pakistan and Afghanistan to convey the message of IS leader Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi:

If all splinter groups develop an understanding among themselves, they can secure IS support.

"Daesh (local name for IS) is now taking root in Afghanistan and Pakistan. The organisation is wealthy, but it is not interested in working with small splinter groups. That is why [militant] groups are merging to be in a better position to negotiate with Daesh," Dr Hussain Seharwardi, Professor at the International Relations Department, Peshawar University says.

In an earlier Dawn report, Amir Rana, who heads the Pakistan Institute for Peace Studies (Pips), an Islamabad-based think tank specialising in security issues, said the move to accept allegiance of militants from Pakistan was a “strategic decision” by Daesh after which all factions would have to join hands and pool resources. The formation of a formal structure, he said, needed to be taken as a serious threat.

The IS demand for unity among all the local groups does however come at a time when the TTP is seen as on the run and greatly fractured, although their ability to carry out terror attacks remains a deadly reality.

*Fractures and regrouping*
Last year, internal strife within the Taliban and subsequent splintering saw the birth of Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan Jamaatul Ahrar (TTPJA) and Ahrarul Hind.

The fracturing was a consequence of the appointment of Swat's Mullah Fazlullah as the new head of the organisation after the killing of TTP Chief Hakeemullah Mehsud. The fallout from this appointment is rooted in the very creation of the TTP.

Former TTP chief Baitullah Mehsud and close militant aides from Swat, Mohmand, Bajaur, Kurram, Orakzai agencies and Peshawar established the umbrella TTP organisation in December 2007. After Baitullah's death in a US drone strike in South Waziristan, three militant commanders — Hakimullah Mehsud, Maulvi Azmatullah Mehsud and Maulvi Waliur Rehman — were seeking to become the next TTP ameer.

Hakeemullah eventually succeeded Baitullah but he too was killed in a US drone strike on November 1, 2013 after which Swat Taliban chief Mullah Fazlullah was elevated to the position of TTP supremo.

_Read more: Pakistani Taliban elect Mullah Fazlullah as new chief_

For the first time, TTP would be controlled by a non-Mehsud operating from across the border. This unlikely appointment caused initial friction, particularly among the Mehsud militant commanders.

_Take a look: Dynamics of militancy after Fazlullah’s surprise pick_

Internal strife and the pressure of military operations in the militant heartland led to disillusioned members of the Mullah Fazlullah-led TTP to begin joining the newly established ‘Islamic State of Khorasan in Pakistan and Afghanistan’ which has continued to strengthen its ranks in the country by recruiting top commanders.

Nasir Dawar, a senior journalist from the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) said disputes within the TTP triggered the defection of senior militants commanders such as former Taliban spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid, Commander Hafiz Saeed Khan from Orakzai, Dawlat Khan from Kurram Agency and some others who played an important role for TTP in the recent past.

_More on this: Six top TTP commanders announce allegiance to Islamic State's Baghdadi_

Another blow for Mullah Fazlullah came when famous Afghan Commander Abdul Rahim Muslim Dost, who had been the main Taliban facilitator in Afghanistan, also left TTP to join IS, Dawar said.

Anwarullah Khan, a senior journalist from Bajaur Agency, confirmed that the Taliban's Bajaur Chief Abu Bakr also joined IS along with close militant aide Gul Bali and some others.

Khan Syed Sajna, who headed the TTP group in South Waziristan, also broke away along with Azam Tariq. Having pioneered the TTP, they were among the organisation's main strengths.

A spokesperson for the Khan Syed Group confirmed their separation from the main TTP to operate as the Mehsud Taliban. He however added that Khan Syed Sajna remained loyal to Mullah Omar, and neither Sajna, nor Azam Tariq had joined IS at this time.

*TTPJA, a key player*
TTP Jamaatul Ahrar, a powerful group that has claimed many of the recent devastating terror attacks in Pakistan has yet to decide on Baghdadi's offer.

_Explore: TTP commanders form new splinter group 'Jamatul Ahrar'_

TTPJA spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan said the organisation would consider the offer, given that both TTP and IS were fighting for a common cause.

"We will see whether we can fight better for the cause on our own or by joining IS...if the offer is serious, the matter will be decided by our political shura," he said.

Ehsan added that the TTP was divided into several factions over administrative matters, but they were now regrouping.

Some evidence of this regrouping has emerged only recently, with militants belonging to the Jamaatul Ahrar and Lashkar-i-Islam (LI) pledging allegiance to the Mullah Fazlullah-led TTP, even as there is heightened speculation that the TTP is slowly fading away.

_Examine: Lashkar-i-Islam merges into TTP_

*'Regrouping insignificant'*
While the regrouping of TTP, LI and TTPJA suggests efforts may be underway for broader cooperation, possibly to meet the IS demand for unity, security experts believe the move is not a significant event.

According to security expert Brigadier (retd) Mahmoud Shah, TTP has become an "ordinary group of militants” unlike its former strong and powerful status.

“TTP is now a militant group in name and does not have strongholds in Fata and Pakistan,” said Shah, adding that the organisation's leadership has left Pakistan for safer grounds in Afghanistan's Kunar and Nuristan provinces.

His words are echoed by retired Brigadier Asad Munir, a former intelligence operative with extensive experience of working in KP and the tribal areas, who spoke to Dawn in a recent interview.

When asked about the re-unifaction of TTPJA and LI with the TTP, Munir said:

"The timing of this and so-called merger is not really significant. All three [TTP, LI, TTPJA] were already on the same page in terms of tactics and objectives and already had close links with each other. The ongoing military operations have forced them to adopt such tactics just to show their power. In fact, these groups have broadly lost their ability to conduct major terrorist activities and are on the run."

*TTP on the same page – with Mullah Omar*
Being 'on the same page' is a view that those within the main faction of the TTP echo.

Mohammad Umar Khorasani, spokesperson for the TTP, denied speculation that groups had split away, saying: "So far no proper group has defected from TTP to join any other militant faction. However, there have been certain instances where a few individuals have either left the main group or they have been expelled. A big chunk of Mehsud Taliban is still with the TTP."

Khorasani said considerable portions of Mohmand and Orakzai agencies are still part of the TTP. He further said TTP's presence in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and Sindh is also playing a role in strengthening the organisation.

"Some people were expelled owing to their incompetence hence they started to politicise the issue," he alleged, adding that a majority of people are returning through the jirga system which, in turn, is strengthening the movement.

Alluding to IS' Baghdadi, Khorasani added that, "We hold our alliance with Mullah Omar and will continue to do so until his death. There is no question of choosing a new leader while he is alive."

Of those who left the movement, one was the leader of Orakzai Agency while the rest were commanders who worked under Hafiz Saeed Khan of Orakzai Agency, he said. "The places made vacant by those who left the movement have been filled by more compatible and experienced leaders."

Khorasani said it was too early to comment on the strengthening of IS.





This picture shows motorists driving past an empty police check post with graffiti which reads as “ISIS” along a street on the outskirts of Karachi. —AFP/file
*IS, a broad appeal*
Even while movement continues within the TTP and other local militant factions, the lure of IS has spread in other forms across the country.





A copy of Islamabad police report citing Lal Masjid, Jamia Hafsa ‘waging war’ against state
As the timeline below highlights, IS literature has been distributed discreetly among those who could be influenced by what the 'global' and critically, wealthy organisation has to offer. Lower ranking commanders, militant foot soldiers and other extremist elements are vulnerable to being enticed.

Along with its appeal rooted in sectarianism, the group offers religious militants a compelling new vision because of the territory it controls and available finances to back grand plans. As mentioned in locally distributed booklets, the caliphate declared in parts of Iraq and Syria will expand to Khorasan, comprising Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan and Central Asian countries.

Consequences of a local push by IS could be on a global scale.

In January this year, security forces arrested a man they believed to be a commander of IS in Pakistan, as well as two accomplices involved in recruiting and sending fighters to Syria, charging IS about $600 per person.

Bangladeshi police recently arrested four suspected members of IS in the capital, Dhaka, including a regional coordinator for the militant group who told police they had been trained in Pakistan.

In the midst of all this activity, the state seems torn over what the official narrative on IS in Pakistan should be.





Government secret report on IS
A government secret report cited an alarming local IS recruitment drive that aims to get thousands on board.

While terror outfit Jundullah claims IS has visited Balochistan, and Islamabad's Lal Masjid students have come out in vocal support of Baghdadi's ideology, officials have, at varying times, said IS is non-existent, or – volte face – a serious threat.

The military viewpoint, as expressed most recently by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Hidayat-ur-Rehman, appears to be the most coherent response from the state so far:

“For us it’s just a change of name, and there is no need for Pakistanis to worry. There are several defections in the Taliban now, which are becoming part of Daesh. But we’re well aware of the situation and are able to tackle them effectively.”

Similarly, as cited in an earlier Dawn report, a security official said the emergence of IS was unlikely to change the militancy scenario in Pakistan. He said local militants owed allegiance to Afghan Taliban leader Mullah Omar and considered him to be their Amirul Momineen. Therefore, an IS affiliate in the country would not be able to attract militant groups.

He said that Al Qaeda had been operating in the region for a long time and had its allies. It will never allow the IS to take its place.

The next few months will be critical in determining where IS fits into the local landscape – as a small faction of a greatly fractured terror landscape, a simple name change for some existing groups, or as a new, unifying umbrella organisation with a grand shift in agenda for the country, and the region.

*ISIS in Pakistan: Timeline of key reports*
*Sep 04, 2014*
*IS literature circulated in parts of KP*
*Oct 02, 2014*
*IS is anti-Islamic: Ulema Council*
*Oct 06, 2014*
*Uzbek militants declare support for Islamic State*
*Oct 14, 2014*
*Six top TTP commanders announce allegiance to Islamic State's Baghdadi*
*Oct 26, 2014*
*No information about presence of ISIS in Balochistan: Dr Malik*
*Nov 02, 2014*
*Islamic State fears grow in Pakistan and Afghanistan*
*Nov 08, 2014*
*IS recruiting thousands in Pakistan, govt warned in 'secret' report*
*Nov 11, 2014*
*Police begin probe into graffiti about IS*
*Nov 12, 2014*
*IS visits militants in Balochistan: Jundullah spokesman*
*Nov 14, 2014*
*Islamic State footprints surface in parts of Bannu*
*Nov 30, 2014*
*Anti-Islamic State graffiti emerges in Karachi*
*Jan 09, 2015*
*Report cites Lal Masjid, Jamia Hafsa ‘waging war’ against state*
*Jan 09, 2015*
*Police to act against Jamia Hafsa over Daish video*
*Jan 19, 2015*
*Arrested IS suspects in Bangladesh claim training in Pakistan*
*Jan 21, 2015*
*Local Islamic State commander arrested in Lahore: sources*
*Feb 23, 2015*
*Islamic State a serious threat to Pakistan, Foreign secretary admits*
*Mar 14, 2015*
*IS not a threat to Pakistan: Peshawar Corps Commander*


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> NE/FILE
> *From TTP to IS: Pakistan's terror landscape evolves*
> By Ali Akbar
> 
> As the self-styled Islamic State (IS) gains ground in the Middle East, key commanders of the fractured Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) are submitting to the overtures of the violent global movement that is slowly making inroads into Pakistan. At the same time, regrouping of some of the deadliest outfits in the country could signal great trouble, even as the TTP and allied Al-Qaeda fighters are perceived to be struggling to hold fort against a military onslaught and the country-wide National Action Plan.
> 
> _Read more: Govt in a state of denial about Daesh?_
> 
> IS, which is led by Abu Bakar Al-Baghdadi, is currently based in Iraq and Syria and occupies border areas. It is accused of killing hundreds of Muslims and some American and UK citizens, which include journalists and aid workers.
> 
> Reports of IS activity inside the country emerged in 2014 against the backdrop of two ongoing military operations against the TTP and its affiliates in North Waziristan and Khyber Agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-chalking welcoming IS in Bannu - Zahir Shah Sherazi/File
> First came the seemingly innocuous wall chalkings in favour of the group, largely downplayed by local media and scoffed at by the establishment and the government. Even while state officials claimed IS did not exist locally, rumours – now confirmed by militant sources and local media – emerged that a three-member IS delegation reached Pakistan from Syria, prior to the Dec 16 Taliban attack on Peshawar's Army Public School.
> 
> A militant source said the high-level delegation comprised of three IS members who reached Pakistan from Syria. The delegation was headed by Zubair Al Kuwaiti and included Uzbek Commander Fahim Ansari and Sheikh Yusuf from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Militant sources confirmed that the delegation met with Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) Chief Mangal Bagh in Khyber Agency in order to convince him to join IS. Mangal Bagh is the TTP's main supporter in Khyber Agency. His current support of the Taliban is based on the proscribed organisation helping him in the battle against the Pakistan Army underway in Khyber Agency.
> 
> Sources said some level of understanding was reached between the IS delegation and Mangal Bagh. However, the LI chief told the IS delegates that he could not afford to pledge allegiance for fear of a military backlash, given that the Khyber-1 operation was ongoing.
> 
> *'Unite to secure IS support'*
> The delegation went on to meet many of the key militant commanders in Pakistan and Afghanistan to convey the message of IS leader Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi:
> 
> If all splinter groups develop an understanding among themselves, they can secure IS support.
> 
> "Daesh (local name for IS) is now taking root in Afghanistan and Pakistan. The organisation is wealthy, but it is not interested in working with small splinter groups. That is why [militant] groups are merging to be in a better position to negotiate with Daesh," Dr Hussain Seharwardi, Professor at the International Relations Department, Peshawar University says.
> 
> In an earlier Dawn report, Amir Rana, who heads the Pakistan Institute for Peace Studies (Pips), an Islamabad-based think tank specialising in security issues, said the move to accept allegiance of militants from Pakistan was a “strategic decision” by Daesh after which all factions would have to join hands and pool resources. The formation of a formal structure, he said, needed to be taken as a serious threat.
> 
> The IS demand for unity among all the local groups does however come at a time when the TTP is seen as on the run and greatly fractured, although their ability to carry out terror attacks remains a deadly reality.
> 
> *Fractures and regrouping*
> Last year, internal strife within the Taliban and subsequent splintering saw the birth of Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan Jamaatul Ahrar (TTPJA) and Ahrarul Hind.
> 
> The fracturing was a consequence of the appointment of Swat's Mullah Fazlullah as the new head of the organisation after the killing of TTP Chief Hakeemullah Mehsud. The fallout from this appointment is rooted in the very creation of the TTP.
> 
> Former TTP chief Baitullah Mehsud and close militant aides from Swat, Mohmand, Bajaur, Kurram, Orakzai agencies and Peshawar established the umbrella TTP organisation in December 2007. After Baitullah's death in a US drone strike in South Waziristan, three militant commanders — Hakimullah Mehsud, Maulvi Azmatullah Mehsud and Maulvi Waliur Rehman — were seeking to become the next TTP ameer.
> 
> Hakeemullah eventually succeeded Baitullah but he too was killed in a US drone strike on November 1, 2013 after which Swat Taliban chief Mullah Fazlullah was elevated to the position of TTP supremo.
> 
> _Read more: Pakistani Taliban elect Mullah Fazlullah as new chief_
> 
> For the first time, TTP would be controlled by a non-Mehsud operating from across the border. This unlikely appointment caused initial friction, particularly among the Mehsud militant commanders.
> 
> _Take a look: Dynamics of militancy after Fazlullah’s surprise pick_
> 
> Internal strife and the pressure of military operations in the militant heartland led to disillusioned members of the Mullah Fazlullah-led TTP to begin joining the newly established ‘Islamic State of Khorasan in Pakistan and Afghanistan’ which has continued to strengthen its ranks in the country by recruiting top commanders.
> 
> Nasir Dawar, a senior journalist from the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) said disputes within the TTP triggered the defection of senior militants commanders such as former Taliban spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid, Commander Hafiz Saeed Khan from Orakzai, Dawlat Khan from Kurram Agency and some others who played an important role for TTP in the recent past.
> 
> _More on this: Six top TTP commanders announce allegiance to Islamic State's Baghdadi_
> 
> Another blow for Mullah Fazlullah came when famous Afghan Commander Abdul Rahim Muslim Dost, who had been the main Taliban facilitator in Afghanistan, also left TTP to join IS, Dawar said.
> 
> Anwarullah Khan, a senior journalist from Bajaur Agency, confirmed that the Taliban's Bajaur Chief Abu Bakr also joined IS along with close militant aide Gul Bali and some others.
> 
> Khan Syed Sajna, who headed the TTP group in South Waziristan, also broke away along with Azam Tariq. Having pioneered the TTP, they were among the organisation's main strengths.
> 
> A spokesperson for the Khan Syed Group confirmed their separation from the main TTP to operate as the Mehsud Taliban. He however added that Khan Syed Sajna remained loyal to Mullah Omar, and neither Sajna, nor Azam Tariq had joined IS at this time.
> 
> *TTPJA, a key player*
> TTP Jamaatul Ahrar, a powerful group that has claimed many of the recent devastating terror attacks in Pakistan has yet to decide on Baghdadi's offer.
> 
> _Explore: TTP commanders form new splinter group 'Jamatul Ahrar'_
> 
> TTPJA spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan said the organisation would consider the offer, given that both TTP and IS were fighting for a common cause.
> 
> "We will see whether we can fight better for the cause on our own or by joining IS...if the offer is serious, the matter will be decided by our political shura," he said.
> 
> Ehsan added that the TTP was divided into several factions over administrative matters, but they were now regrouping.
> 
> Some evidence of this regrouping has emerged only recently, with militants belonging to the Jamaatul Ahrar and Lashkar-i-Islam (LI) pledging allegiance to the Mullah Fazlullah-led TTP, even as there is heightened speculation that the TTP is slowly fading away.
> 
> _Examine: Lashkar-i-Islam merges into TTP_
> 
> *'Regrouping insignificant'*
> While the regrouping of TTP, LI and TTPJA suggests efforts may be underway for broader cooperation, possibly to meet the IS demand for unity, security experts believe the move is not a significant event.
> 
> According to security expert Brigadier (retd) Mahmoud Shah, TTP has become an "ordinary group of militants” unlike its former strong and powerful status.
> 
> “TTP is now a militant group in name and does not have strongholds in Fata and Pakistan,” said Shah, adding that the organisation's leadership has left Pakistan for safer grounds in Afghanistan's Kunar and Nuristan provinces.
> 
> His words are echoed by retired Brigadier Asad Munir, a former intelligence operative with extensive experience of working in KP and the tribal areas, who spoke to Dawn in a recent interview.
> 
> When asked about the re-unifaction of TTPJA and LI with the TTP, Munir said:
> 
> "The timing of this and so-called merger is not really significant. All three [TTP, LI, TTPJA] were already on the same page in terms of tactics and objectives and already had close links with each other. The ongoing military operations have forced them to adopt such tactics just to show their power. In fact, these groups have broadly lost their ability to conduct major terrorist activities and are on the run."
> 
> *TTP on the same page – with Mullah Omar*
> Being 'on the same page' is a view that those within the main faction of the TTP echo.
> 
> Mohammad Umar Khorasani, spokesperson for the TTP, denied speculation that groups had split away, saying: "So far no proper group has defected from TTP to join any other militant faction. However, there have been certain instances where a few individuals have either left the main group or they have been expelled. A big chunk of Mehsud Taliban is still with the TTP."
> 
> Khorasani said considerable portions of Mohmand and Orakzai agencies are still part of the TTP. He further said TTP's presence in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and Sindh is also playing a role in strengthening the organisation.
> 
> "Some people were expelled owing to their incompetence hence they started to politicise the issue," he alleged, adding that a majority of people are returning through the jirga system which, in turn, is strengthening the movement.
> 
> Alluding to IS' Baghdadi, Khorasani added that, "We hold our alliance with Mullah Omar and will continue to do so until his death. There is no question of choosing a new leader while he is alive."
> 
> Of those who left the movement, one was the leader of Orakzai Agency while the rest were commanders who worked under Hafiz Saeed Khan of Orakzai Agency, he said. "The places made vacant by those who left the movement have been filled by more compatible and experienced leaders."
> 
> Khorasani said it was too early to comment on the strengthening of IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows motorists driving past an empty police check post with graffiti which reads as “ISIS” along a street on the outskirts of Karachi. —AFP/file
> *IS, a broad appeal*
> Even while movement continues within the TTP and other local militant factions, the lure of IS has spread in other forms across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A copy of Islamabad police report citing Lal Masjid, Jamia Hafsa ‘waging war’ against state
> As the timeline below highlights, IS literature has been distributed discreetly among those who could be influenced by what the 'global' and critically, wealthy organisation has to offer. Lower ranking commanders, militant foot soldiers and other extremist elements are vulnerable to being enticed.
> 
> Along with its appeal rooted in sectarianism, the group offers religious militants a compelling new vision because of the territory it controls and available finances to back grand plans. As mentioned in locally distributed booklets, the caliphate declared in parts of Iraq and Syria will expand to Khorasan, comprising Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan and Central Asian countries.
> 
> Consequences of a local push by IS could be on a global scale.
> 
> In January this year, security forces arrested a man they believed to be a commander of IS in Pakistan, as well as two accomplices involved in recruiting and sending fighters to Syria, charging IS about $600 per person.
> 
> Bangladeshi police recently arrested four suspected members of IS in the capital, Dhaka, including a regional coordinator for the militant group who told police they had been trained in Pakistan.
> 
> In the midst of all this activity, the state seems torn over what the official narrative on IS in Pakistan should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government secret report on IS
> A government secret report cited an alarming local IS recruitment drive that aims to get thousands on board.
> 
> While terror outfit Jundullah claims IS has visited Balochistan, and Islamabad's Lal Masjid students have come out in vocal support of Baghdadi's ideology, officials have, at varying times, said IS is non-existent, or – volte face – a serious threat.
> 
> The military viewpoint, as expressed most recently by Corps Commander Lieutenant General Hidayat-ur-Rehman, appears to be the most coherent response from the state so far:
> 
> “For us it’s just a change of name, and there is no need for Pakistanis to worry. There are several defections in the Taliban now, which are becoming part of Daesh. But we’re well aware of the situation and are able to tackle them effectively.”
> 
> Similarly, as cited in an earlier Dawn report, a security official said the emergence of IS was unlikely to change the militancy scenario in Pakistan. He said local militants owed allegiance to Afghan Taliban leader Mullah Omar and considered him to be their Amirul Momineen. Therefore, an IS affiliate in the country would not be able to attract militant groups.
> 
> He said that Al Qaeda had been operating in the region for a long time and had its allies. It will never allow the IS to take its place.
> 
> The next few months will be critical in determining where IS fits into the local landscape – as a small faction of a greatly fractured terror landscape, a simple name change for some existing groups, or as a new, unifying umbrella organisation with a grand shift in agenda for the country, and the region.
> 
> *ISIS in Pakistan: Timeline of key reports*
> *Sep 04, 2014*
> *IS literature circulated in parts of KP*
> *Oct 02, 2014*
> *IS is anti-Islamic: Ulema Council*
> *Oct 06, 2014*
> *Uzbek militants declare support for Islamic State*
> *Oct 14, 2014*
> *Six top TTP commanders announce allegiance to Islamic State's Baghdadi*
> *Oct 26, 2014*
> *No information about presence of ISIS in Balochistan: Dr Malik*
> *Nov 02, 2014*
> *Islamic State fears grow in Pakistan and Afghanistan*
> *Nov 08, 2014*
> *IS recruiting thousands in Pakistan, govt warned in 'secret' report*
> *Nov 11, 2014*
> *Police begin probe into graffiti about IS*
> *Nov 12, 2014*
> *IS visits militants in Balochistan: Jundullah spokesman*
> *Nov 14, 2014*
> *Islamic State footprints surface in parts of Bannu*
> *Nov 30, 2014*
> *Anti-Islamic State graffiti emerges in Karachi*
> *Jan 09, 2015*
> *Report cites Lal Masjid, Jamia Hafsa ‘waging war’ against state*
> *Jan 09, 2015*
> *Police to act against Jamia Hafsa over Daish video*
> *Jan 19, 2015*
> *Arrested IS suspects in Bangladesh claim training in Pakistan*
> *Jan 21, 2015*
> *Local Islamic State commander arrested in Lahore: sources*
> *Feb 23, 2015*
> *Islamic State a serious threat to Pakistan, Foreign secretary admits*
> *Mar 14, 2015*
> *IS not a threat to Pakistan: Peshawar Corps Commander*


Khol laain franchise ham bhe istaqbal kay liay tayar hain


----------



## pak-marine

fakhre mirpur said:


> Khol laain franchise ham bhe istaqbal kay liay tayar hain




franchise khul chuki they are selling it fast expansion in progess .. hope we dont see Iraq and syria like scenario in Pakistan where these monkeys took control of vast swathes of land.


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> franchise khul chuki they are selling it fast expansion in progess .. hope we dont see Iraq and syria like scenario in Pakistan where these monkeys took control of vast swathes of land.


Nahe ho sakti the ethnic and sectarian dynamics in Pakistan are different


----------



## pak-marine

fakhre mirpur said:


> Nahe ho sakti the ethnic and sectarian dynamics in Pakistan are different



those lines can be exploited easy .. there is serious mistrust and grievances


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> those lines can be exploited easy .. there is serious mistrust and grievances


Not at the level of Syria and Iraq , sunnis and shias both here live in the same regions,intermarry and both are given their due share in the government also other than FATA local police can handle any daesholi behaviour by super literation


----------



## pak-marine

fakhre mirpur said:


> Not at the level of Syria and Iraq , sunnis and shias both here live in the same regions,intermarry and both are given their due share in the government also other than FATA local police can handle any daesholi behaviour by super literation



1/3 of Karachi not sure now but at one point was under taliban control


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> 1/3 of Karachi not sure now but at one point was under taliban control


After rangers operation it would be almost impossible for an armed group to create instability without gov,s blessing


----------



## pak-marine

fakhre mirpur said:


> After rangers operation it would be almost impossible for an armed group to create instability without gov,s blessing



pakistan is a big country keeping jihadi goons in one part and conducting raids in certain cities will not bear fruits and will be seen as one sided


----------



## black-hawk_101

pak-marine said:


> *IS not a threat to Pakistan: Peshawar Corps Commander*
> DAWN.COM — UPDATED about 4 hours ago
> 6 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> PRINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic State (IS) militants at an undisclosed location.- AFP/File
> PESHAWAR: Corps Commander Lieutenant General Hidayat-ur-Rehman on Saturday said Middle Eastern terrorist group Daesh (also self-styled as the Islamic State) poses no threat to Pakistan.
> 
> Speaking to journalists alongside Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Mehtab Khan Abbasi, Gen Hidayat said there was no need to fret about Daesh or its potential emergence in the country.
> 
> “For us it’s just a change of name, and there is no need for Pakistanis to worry. There are several defections in the Taliban now, which are becoming part of Daesh. But we’re well aware of the situation and are able to tackle them effectively,” said the Peshawar Corps Commander.
> 
> Gen Hidayat rebuffed the perception that the terrorist group was silently spreading across the country, saying that the army and security forces were in control of the situation.
> 
> He added that security forces had been dealing with the Taliban for over 12 years, and Daesh was no different to the TTP.
> 
> He also said militant havens have been destroyed with the help of public support, and that the Taliban would not be allowed to hide anywhere.
> 
> The Corps Commander revealed that the army was involved in several other operations against militants, apart from operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> Daesh— or Islamic State— had recently announced it was setting itself up for operations in Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> Know more: Govt in a state of denial about Daesh?
> 
> Prime Minister’s Adviser on Foreign Affairs and National Security, Sartaj Aziz, had also mirrored Gen Hidayat’s stance a few weeks ago, saying the emergence of Islamic State is not a real problem for Pakistan.



Pak should be ready to counter them.


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> pakistan is a big country keeping jihadi goons in one part and conducting raids in certain cities will not bear fruits and will be seen as one sided


To paka MQM ka hay


----------



## pak-marine

fakhre mirpur said:


> To paka MQM ka hay



bara hoja


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> bara hoja


You dont even understand the local ethnic and religous dynamics of different regions of Pakistan. MQM supporters quiet often call Hafiz Saeed a terrorist ignoring the fact that Jamaatuddawa was the leading organization during Kashmir quake and sindh floods


----------



## pak-marine

fakhre mirpur said:


> You dont even understand the local ethnic and religous dynamics of different regions of Pakistan. MQM supporters quiet often call Hafiz Saeed a terrorist ignoring the fact that Jamaatuddawa was the leading organization during Kashmir quake and sindh floods



Read definition of a terrorist


----------



## MMG

Desh is recently active in Kashmir... I guess its trying to gain foothold wherever there is trouble...particularly on religious lines...


----------



## pak-marine

*Questions arise about IS presence in Attock*
MOHAMMAD ASGHAR — PUBLISHED 22 minutes ago






CTD has in recent weeks been trying to verify reports that IS has set up a cell in Attock. ùOnline/File
RAWALPINDI: *The suicide attack in Attock which claimed the lives of Punjab Home Minister Shuja Khanzada and others on Sunday has raised troubling questions about the possible presence of the self-styled Islamic State (IS) group in the area. *

According to sources, the Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) has in recent weeks been trying to verify reports that IS has set up a cell in Attock. 

*Officials privy to findings of the preliminary investigation into the attack said it had been carried out by the IS with help of the banned Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan. *

_Also read: Agencies warn Punjab IS recruiting in Pakistan_

Retired Colonel Khanzada was instrumental in setting up the CTD in Punjab to curb the spread of extremism and terrorism. 

According to an intelligence official, law-enforcement and intelligence agencies were on the lookout for possible backlash in the wake of the killing of Malik Mohammad Ishaq, the leader of the banned Lashkar-i-Jhangvi, and had issued “alerts” about the possibility of attacks on important political leaders and government installations. 

However, he said, they had not issued any specific alert regarding threats to Mr Khanzada’s life. 

The suicide attack came about two weeks after the death of Ishaq and his two sons in a mysterious encounter with CTD personnel. 

*A senior police officer had confirmed the presence of IS in Attock area in the past and said: “We received confirmed reports about its presence in the area and conducted several raids and search operations but failed to lay hands on any member of the organisation*.” 

In October last year, the Punjab home department had warned police that Chechen and Uzbek militants expelled from Waziristan during military operations were trying to get shelter under the IS, also known by its Arabic acronym Daesh. 

In a letter to divisional police chiefs of Punjab and the CTD, the home department said some local militant groups were reportedly joining Daesh because of its anti-Shia policies. 

However, it said that some militant groups were resisting attempts to establish IS in the country. 

It quoted intelligence reports as saying a particular group had been attracted to Daesh which might be trying to secure support of jihadi outfits and militant groups in the country. 

The home department directed law-enforcement agencies to keep an eye on individuals associated with banned outfits and check their activities. 

Earlier, IS flags were found on electric poles in the sensitive area of Taxila. 

Officially, Federal Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan has been denying the presence of the IS in the country. 

_Published in Dawn, August 17th, 2015

_


----------



## Dagger Unit

Right now there is no daesh in Pakistan but need to keep an aye on them.


----------



## pak-marine

*Daesh Netwrok present in Sindh - IG Sindh 




*

Aaj Shahzaib Khanzada Ke Saath – 13th October 2015


Watch Talk show ^^


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the reality is that certain forces want to divide the Afghan taleban (or regular Afghan Pakhtuns) and lead some away from Mullah Mansoor....dark forces need the Afghans to be divided. Daesh in Afghanistan means problems for Pakistan, and problems for Pakistan means New York Times and other propaganda outlets to talk about Pakistani "nuclear safety" and this and that.

It's all a game. But these games wont succeed Insha'Allah. Seems that Mullah Mansoor faction (the majority) of Afghan taleban/"Islamic Emirate" as well as Islamic Republic of Iran will be Pakistan's best hopes (insurance policy) to keep Daesh and other enemies of Pakistan far away from this region!!! It would be great to see Taleban of Afghanistan and the Northern Alliance to unite and set aside differences but we all know that the hatred is far too deep, the people are too emotional - too stubborn and not having any opportunities to do the right thing

DAESH MUST BE STOPPED!


----------



## Asfandyar.Khan

*ISIS ‘recruiter’ held in Peshawar*
PESHAWAR, 9 November: Peshawar police on Monday arrested an Afghan national allegedly involved in recruiting local people for ISIS, sources said.

They said the accused, *Dadullah *was arrested after a short encounter with police in the jurisdiction of the Badhber police station. Police also recovered weapon from the accused.

The accused was allegedly recruiting local people for the ISIS.
ISIS ‘recruiter’ held in Peshawar | RadioTNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*The threat is still there*
MUHAMMAD AMIR RANA — UPDATED ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO




The writer is a security analyst.


AS Pakistan’s militant landscape evolves, we continue to ignore the emerging threats, deeming them insignificant.

It seems the security institutions also do not want to shift their focus away from the immediate threats confronting the country at present.

In a way, that is understandable because a prospective evaluation of emerging threats requires concerted efforts while denial costs nothing.

In the aftermath of the Paris attacks, the question regarding the presence of the affiliates and supporters of the militant Islamic State (IS) group in Pakistan has become even more important.

But, predictably enough, _the Foreign Office spokesperson has come out with a categorical denial of any footprint of the terrorist group in the countr_y.

Notwithstanding this official stance, it is a fact that IS’s Khorasan chapter exists in this region and many militants, commanders and small terrorist groups have already declared allegiance to IS.

The denial on the part of the state stems from a weak and superficial understanding of the threat matrix. Ironically, the security institutions also do not appear ready to expand their threat perception beyond the Pakistani Taliban in the tribal region and sectarian terrorist organisations in mainland Pakistan.

Evolving militant movements like IS can pose a significant threat to the country’s internal security.
Two alarming reports have appeared in the Pakistani media in recent months. The first was about the arrest of some self-radicalised individuals in Karachi, who were on their way to Syria to join IS.

They told investigators how they had made contact with the terrorist group in cyberspace. It is an alarming indication of an emerging trend of self-radicalisation among educated Pakistani youth.

_However, Pakistan’s political and security circles consider the phenomenon, also linked to the ‘lone wolf’ concept, as being confined to Western countries._

The second report was about about an operational IS network in Sindh, the existence of which was disclosed by senior police officials.

I have said time and again in this column that the IS factor has provided a lifeline to the militant groups operating in our region.

The IS model has illustrated the importance of controlling territory in order to project and establish power on the ground. IS’s territorial gains in Afghanistan are also an indication of emerging threats for Pakistan.

The Khorasan chapter is not only meant for Afghanistan but also includes this country and parts of Central Asia.

Though it would be difficult for IS to penetrate Pakistani territory, it can add to the insecurity at the Pak-Afghan border and heighten the risk of cross-border violence and attacks inside Pakistan.

There is a need to understand that the security challenges facing Pakistan do not come only from banned groups like the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and Lashkar-i-Jhangvi (LJ) but that evolving terrorist movements like IS can also pose a significant threat to the country’s internal security.

No doubt groups such as the TTP and LJ have been losing their operational edge since the launch of military operations in parts of the country, but their supply line of human resource is still intact. As these groups are further weakened, there is a possibility that this supply line will divert to other groups including Al Qaeda and IS.

The nature of the human resource available to Pakistani terrorist groups is as diverse as these groups themselves.

Educational institutions and radical segments of religious groups are still attractive as sources of recruitment for sectarian terrorist groups, as are tribal militant groups like the TTP and Jamaatul Ahrar.

Radical tendencies among educated youth, from both public and private educational institutions, have the potential to serve the purpose of global terrorist movements as well as local violent radical groups. Self-radicalised individuals who are influenced by militant ideologies fall in this category.

Many among them, not formally affiliated with any local or international terrorist organisation, remain in search of causes that resonate with their radicalised worldview.

The members of conventional militant groups like Jamaatud Dawa and the banned Jaish-e-Mohammad always remain available for Al Qaeda and ultra-radical violent movements.

Understanding the dynamics of conventional militant groups is always a difficult task. The militant groups do not operate like criminal syndicates; they fight for certain political and ideological causes and need public support to sustain their activities. Therefore, they also have to be on the surface to sustain and expand their support base.

The religious-ideological discourse has acted as a catalyst for them. It has not been easy for these groups to survive on the strength of their old religious-nationalistic tendencies or to adopt a more political role.

Militant groups can shift the focus away from an enemy-centric to a condition-centric approach. This is what happened in the fight against the militants in Pakistan’s tribal areas, where the state remained confused over the exact status of the enemy, and where it tried to pursue the ‘talk-and-fight’ approach, which did not prove effective. Such approaches have an impact on policymakers’ assessments.

On the other hand, militants’ strategies continue to evolve, and their overall strategy combines both violent and political means.

A generational perspective of the militants can help improve the threat perception.

The conventional militant groups are custodians of the first generation of militants, who evolved under the influence of the jihadi culture of the 1980s-1990s and who had certain nationalist tendencies.

The second generation was nurtured in the post-9/11 world under the influence of changing global and regional political scenarios; this was the transformational generation.

Though the third generation is also the product of a changing political environment, it also experienced an ideological transformation.

Most militants from this generation have not had any experience of the first or second generations.

Their views were taking shape amid the socio-religious changes at the time and in a static political environment. This generation feels more attraction towards groups like IS.

First, during their affiliation with the TTP, LJ or conventional groups, members of this generation transform themselves on an ideological level to reach a stage where they start acting like independent groups. Once they become independent in following their ideological drive, they are more prone to joining groups like IS. In this perspective, the actions of this third generation of militants are key to shaping and transforming the militant landscape.

_The writer is a security analyst._

_Published in Dawn, November 22nd, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*How much does the average Pakistani know about IS?*
MULTIMEDIA DESK — PUBLISHED 12 MINUTES AGO
WHATSAPP
 1 COMMENT


PRINT




Pakistan's response to a recent Pew Research Survey conducted in Muslim-majority countries raised more than a few eyebrows.

While most countries with significant Muslim populations oppose the self-styled Islamic State (IS), Pakistan became a notable exception, as the majority — 62% — offered no conclusive opinion.









When a Pew researcher was asked on Twitter by one observer whether it is clear if Pakistanis are aware of IS, he responded saying it was not.





We decided to venture out onto Karachi's bustling I.I Chundrigar Road to ask passers-by what (if anything) they knew about IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*Govt says IS has no presence, intelligence thinks otherwise*
MOHAMMAD ASGHAR — UPDATED ABOUT 7 HOURS AGO
RAWALPINDI: Citing intelligence, the Punjab Home Department has alerted police and other agencies in the province that the self-styled Islamic State (IS) has planned attacks on civil and military targets.

Dawn has learnt from official sources that, in view of the threat level, divisional police chiefs and the Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) have been directed to undertake ‘foolproof security measures’.

Police patrols, military vehicles and private establishments are supposedly on the hit list of militants affiliated with IS, also known as ISIS, ISIL or Daesh.

These intelligence-based directions seem to contradict the assertions made by the federal government that IS has no presence in Pakistan. Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah, however, described the ‘threat alert’ to Dawn as being ‘a routine matter’.

Know more: _IS doesn’t exist in Pakistan: Sana_

“There is no existence of Daesh in Pakistan, especially in Punjab,” the minister said. “There are some troublemakers belonging to banned outfits and the government is making efforts to eliminate these criminals,” he said.

Rawalpindi Regional Police Officer Mohammad Fakhar Sultan Raja, on the other hand, is considering “sensitising private establishments” to the threat alert, to discuss “precautionary measures” soon.

Indeed, the Punjab government’s alert specifically mentioned that IS-affiliated militants are out to strike army vehicles moving on Jalalpur Jattan Road and police patrols on GT Road in Gujrat district.

Intelligence on their plans for private targets was even more specific. It said a group of five terrorists has reached Lahore, and plans to storm private establishments by indiscriminately killing their security guards.

According to an intelligence official, their likely targets could be minorities and foreigners.

Security agencies and police in the provinces have been implementing the counterterrorism National Action Plan (NAP).

In Punjab, two to three cases are registered daily, for disruptive wall-chalking, renting out properties without informing the area police and more. But the flow of illegal arms continues.

In December 2014, the Punjab Home Department warned provincial police that Chechen and Uzbek militants fleeing the military operation in Waziristan were seeking shelter with people sympathetic to IS.

_Published in Dawn, November 28th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*Hakumat Daesh Ki Majoodgi Se.....Ba Khabar Hai Ya Be Khabar ya Routine DENIALLL !!! *

watch what leader of the opposition PTI's Mian Mehmood ur Rasheed has to say very Alarming *35:30 ISIS taking oath from people in Mosques *


----------



## Zaneesh852




----------



## hibiny

Daesh is close to death


----------



## untitled

Why did ISIS name itself after an ancient Egyptian deity? Surprised they did not have a single Egyptologist amongst their ranks when they named themselves.


----------



## niaz

persona_non_grata said:


> Why did ISIS name itself after an ancient Egyptian deity? Surprised they did not have a single Egyptologist amongst their ranks when they named themselves.




ISIS stands for Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham. It is all capitals. 

Egyptian goddess was called Isis. It was a proper noun not the initials of a larger name. No one in the Middle East would mistake state of ISIS or ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq & Levant) as named after the Egyptian goddess of ancient times. It is only in Pakistan that people think of imagined connections


----------



## Old School

There are many Pakistanis who joined Daesh / ISIS in Syria and Iraq. They will come back to Pakistan and create trouble. Pakistan should eliminate them before they return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

niaz said:


> ISIS stands for Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham. It is all capitals.
> 
> Egyptian goddess was called Isis. It was a proper noun not the initials of a larger name.


 So one is all capital and other is a proper noun. That sir according to you sufficent difference to differentiate between the two. Recently an Australian company ISIS had to rename itself because people were mistaking them for the terrorist organisation.


> No one in the Middle East would mistake state of ISIS or ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq & Levant) as named after the Egyptian goddess of ancient times.


 So Egypt is not in the middle east? There are no Egyptian Egyptologists?


> It is only in Pakistan that people think of imagined connections


 My point was that I was questioning their intelligence. They claim to be champions of Islam yet they ended up sharing a name with an Egyptian deity. Would you have said the same if their name spelled out to be the name of some Norse, Roman, Greek or even Indian diety? You must also forgive me because I thought the US group SETI (search for extraterrestrial intelligence) was named after the Egyptian Kings Seti. Now I see the difference since SETI is all capitals. Even though NASA has a history of naming their projects after Roman/greek myths. SETI is not directly related to NASA but they share at least two joint projects. Project Cyclops and Project Argus. Wonder what they are named after? While we are talking of ancient Egyptian myths I would request @Horus to clarify his username. Thanks in advance.


----------



## niaz

persona_non_grata said:


> So one is all capital and other is a proper noun. That sir according to you sufficent difference to differentiate between the two. Recently an Australian company ISIS had to rename itself because people were mistaking them for the terrorist organisation. So Egypt is not in the middle east? There are no Egyptian Egyptologists? My point was that I was questioning their intelligence. They claim to be champions of Islam yet they ended up sharing a name with an Egyptian deity. Would you have said the same if their name spelled out to be the name of some Norse, Roman, Greek or even Indian diety? You must also forgive me because I thought the US group SETI (search for extraterrestrial intelligence) was named after the Egyptian Kings Seti. Now I see the difference since SETI is all capitals. Even though NASA has a history of naming their projects after Roman/greek myths. SETI is not directly related to NASA but they share at least two joint projects. Project Cyclops and Project Argus. Wonder what they are named after? While we are talking of ancient Egyptian myths I would request @Horus to clarify his username. Thanks in advance.





I repeat my assertion that it is only the Pakistanis who worry about similarity in names and imagined connections. It would never occur to an Arab because there is in fact no connection. ISIS or ISIL is short form of its name when translated in English. ISIS/ISIL people don’t call their state ISIS. They speak Arabic and its name in Arabic is:

“Al Dawala al Isalmiya fi al Iraq wa al Sham” you see there is no connection to the Egyptian goddess.

Besides, Isis was the name given by the Greeks to an Egyptian goddess. Closest actual pronunciation would be ‘Iset'. Arabic name is probably Al Uzza.

My English is not very good and hence I failed to put my point across. Inconvenience is regretted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Old School said:


> There are many Pakistanis who joined Daesh / ISIS in Syria and Iraq. They will come back to Pakistan and create trouble. Pakistan should eliminate them before they return.


how ? Sending killer commandos to their houses at night and give them a noiseless bullet ?


----------



## Old School

Ulla said:


> how ? Sending killer commandos to their houses at night and give them a noiseless bullet ?



You need a different kind of government in Islamabad first of all , unfortunately. You need someone like Quaid e Azam . His untimely death was the greatest tragedy in Pakistan's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Old School said:


> You need a different kind of government in Islamabad first of all , unfortunately. You need someone like Quaid e Azam . His untimely death was the greatest tragedy in Pakistan's history.



The problem is, that the radicals threat everyone by death, inlcuding this government, so what kind of government do you wish ? If no government has a chance without get involved in direct and inderect clash with the hardliners ? 

*"we are able to derail the government whenever we want,”: Fazl tells Sana*

*http://www.dawn.com/news/1243017*


----------



## Old School

Ulla said:


> The problem is, that the radicals threat everyone by death, inlcuding this government, so what kind of government do you wish ? If no government has a chance without get involved in direct and inderect clash with the hardliners ?
> 
> *"we are able to derail the government whenever we want,”: Fazl tells Sana*
> 
> *http://www.dawn.com/news/1243017*



Who do you think can derail the government whenever they want ? Look back history and you will find the answer. Only one quarter in Pakistan has such power but you can not say their name. They had no power when Quid e Azam was alive.


----------



## Inception-06

Old School said:


> Who do you think can derail the government whenever they want ? Look back history and you will find the answer. Only one quarter in Pakistan has such power but you can not say their name. They had no power when Quid e Azam was alive.




You mean the Pakistan Army ? It cant do anything without the support of the pakistani folk, situation has now changed massive, the power of the hardliners in every city and village cant be ignored and underestimated anymore, the hardliners have made the governance ragarding law and order situation for any government civil and military very difficult. Do think the hardliners would not have marched for qadri, if we would have a military dictatorship ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Ulla said:


> You mean the Pakistan Army ? It cant do anything without the support of the pakistani folk, situation has now changed massive, the power of the hardliners in every city and village cant be ignored and underestimated anymore, the hardliners have made the governance ragarding law and order situation for any government civil and military very difficult. Do think the hardliners would not have marched for qadri, if we would have a military dictatorship ?



What is popular may not be right and what is right may not be popular. Someone needs to do the right thing in the long run to save Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Old School said:


> What is popular may not be right and what is right may not be popular. Someone needs to do the right thing in the long run to save Pakistan.




to save from who and what, care to elaborate ?


----------



## Somali-Turk

deash-those who sow discord among the muslim ummah and their motto is death and destruction.


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*ISIS men among 7 held in Multan, Sialkot raids*

The provincial counter terrorism department Tuesday claimed to have arrested seven terrorists including three members of the so-called Islamic State terror group.



A Punjab CTD official yesterday told The Nation that the raids were conducted on a tip-off in Multan and Sialkot districts during the last 24 hours. All the seven terror suspects were shifted to an unknown location for further investigation.

The arrested militants were plotting gun and bomb attacks on shrines, religious processions and the government installations, the official said. The counter terror operatives also seized huge cache of explosive material and firearms from their possession.

The arrests come as the law enforcement agencies mounted one of the biggest security operations in the Punjab province ahead of Eid Miladun Nabi (PBUH). The day was celebrated across the country on Monday with traditional zeal and fervour.

A spokesperson for the Punjab CTD said the special teams of CTD raided the places in Multan and Sialkot districts as they received credible and actionable intelligence from secret sources.

First, a CTD team of Gujranwala region raided a place near Sunaronwala Bridge, Eminabad Road Sialkot, on Monday afternoon and arrested three terrorists. They were identified by CTD police as Amir, Waqas and Abdul Jabbar.

“The CTD had information that three terrorists Amir, Waqas and Abdul Jabbar of proscribed organisation ISIS were planning to attack some shrines or Eid Milad procession in city area of Sialkot,” the spokesperson said. “Upon this information, the CTD team raided the place and arrested the suspects.” 

During the raid, the CTD team also seized 1475-gram explosive material, 8.3 inches safety fuse and three detonators from their possession. According to officials, Amir Ali alias Haider Ali and Abdul Jabbar belonged to Chandowal village of district Narowal. Similarly, Waqas Arshad is said to be resident of Amir Singh, Sheikhupura. The suspects were shifted to an unknown facility for interrogation.

Initial investigation suggested the terror suspects were involved in targeted killings, according to the CTD spokesperson. A case was filed against the suspects with the Gujranwala CTD police station.

Separately, another CTD team conducted the raid in Multan district. The CTD Multan got credible information from a secret source that terrorists belonging to Tehrik-Taliban Pakistan had come to Multan to launch attacks on sensitive installations and offices of law enforcement agencies. On this information, a CTD team raided a place near Oil Depot, Sher Shah, in Multan and arrested four terrorists, the spokesperson said.

The terror suspects were named by CTD as Sailab Khan, Akbar Khan, Ikram Khan and Usman. The officials also recovered two suicide jackets, one rifle SMG, two pistols and several bullets from their possession. The suspects were shifted to a facility for further interrogation.

A criminal case under section (7 ATA, 4/5 ESA) was registered with the Multan CTD police station yesterday. Further investigation was underway.

Senior officials routinely deny the presence of the Middle-East based terror group in Pakistan but several members of the outfit have been arrested in recent months from different parts of the country.

In mid September, four members of the self-styled Islamic State group were arrested during an operation in Lahore’s Iqbal Town. Two weeks later, another four members of the self-styled Islamic State group were arrested during a raid near the Multan Railway Station.

The latest arrests come months after Pakistan Army declared that it had foiled Islamic State’s attempts to establish operations in the country. According to the military spokesman, they had arrested more than 300 militants and their sympathisers including 20 core organisers during the countrywide operations.

Last month, the self-styled terror group claimed responsibility for the suicide bombing on Shah Noorani Sufi shrine in the Balochistan province.

More than 50 people were killed and 100 others wounded when a teenager blew himself up among the people during traditional dance at the shrine.

In early August, Jamaatul Ahrar, an offshoot of the Pakistani Taliban having links with ISIS, claimed the responsibility for the attack on lawyers and journalists in Quetta.

More than 70 people mostly lawyers died in the horrific blast that ripped through the emergency ward of the civil hospital. The same group was behind the deadliest attack in the country so far this year; the suicide attack in a crowded Lahore park that killed 75 people on Easter Sunday in March.
http://nation.com.pk/newspaper-picks/14-Dec-2016/isis-men-among-7-held-in-multan-sialkot-raids


----------



## Hollow Field

On a note related to internal security, I'd like to remind our members, especially ones who have access to privileged information to avoid sharing sensitive information on these forums. These forums are constantly trawled by people with nefarious designs, and also Indian trolls.

One example that comes to mind was in 2015, someone announced that Defence Day Parade would be held way before it was official announced. This sort of information can be used by the wrong people

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell Raiser

These bastards should be flayed alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HamWatan

In case any of you are yet unaware of ISIS' origins; ISIS is literally just a renaming of AQI (Al Qaeda in Iraq) which was named Jabhat al Nusra by its leader Ayman al Zawahiri in 2012 or 2013 to wage its war in the Levant. Jabhat al Nusra experienced a split in 2013 between the Syrian faction led by al Julani and the Iraqi one which Baghdadi named ISIS.

Also, this document from the DIA in the Department of Defense procured via a FOIA lawsuit by JudicialWatch back in 2012 had actually outlined the rise of ISIS years before its famous capture of Mosul in 2014. Aside from emphatically busting the myth of a 'moderate rebellion' by stating that the West and its regional allies were supporting AQI and Muslim Brotherhood dominated sectarian rebels, it also kind of let loose the reality on how planned ISIS' campaign was. Just as the document declared 2 years before ISIS entry onto the world stage, ISIS entered into Syria from Deir ez Zor and sought to establish a Caliphate or 'Salafist Principality' along the Iraqi-Syrian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016739940913295360


----------



## MBT 3000

ISIS= israeli secret intelligence service

US and isarel could have a hand in where daesh attacks like Afghanistan/Kabulistan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

pak-marine said:


> *IS not a threat to Pakistan: Peshawar Corps Commander*
> DAWN.COM — UPDATED about 4 hours ago
> 6 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> PRINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic State (IS) militants at an undisclosed location.- AFP/File
> PESHAWAR: Corps Commander Lieutenant General Hidayat-ur-Rehman on Saturday said Middle Eastern terrorist group Daesh (also self-styled as the Islamic State) poses no threat to Pakistan.
> 
> Speaking to journalists alongside Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Mehtab Khan Abbasi, Gen Hidayat said there was no need to fret about Daesh or its potential emergence in the country.
> 
> “For us it’s just a change of name, and there is no need for Pakistanis to worry. There are several defections in the Taliban now, which are becoming part of Daesh. But we’re well aware of the situation and are able to tackle them effectively,” said the Peshawar Corps Commander.
> 
> Gen Hidayat rebuffed the perception that the terrorist group was silently spreading across the country, saying that the army and security forces were in control of the situation.
> 
> He added that security forces had been dealing with the Taliban for over 12 years, and Daesh was no different to the TTP.
> 
> He also said militant havens have been destroyed with the help of public support, and that the Taliban would not be allowed to hide anywhere.
> 
> The Corps Commander revealed that the army was involved in several other operations against militants, apart from operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> Daesh— or Islamic State— had recently announced it was setting itself up for operations in Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> Know more: Govt in a state of denial about Daesh?
> 
> Prime Minister’s Adviser on Foreign Affairs and National Security, Sartaj Aziz, had also mirrored Gen Hidayat’s stance a few weeks ago, saying the emergence of Islamic State is not a real problem for Pakistan.


Well Corp Commander Sahab your assessment was wrong


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Security forces kill 2 'IS militants' linked to 2013 abduction of Yousuf Raza Gilani's son*






Two suspected members of the militant Islamic State group allegedly linked to the 2013 abduction of former prime minister Yousuf Raza Gilani's son, Ali Haider Gilani, were killed in a pre-dawn raid on a 'militant hideout' in Faisalabad on Tuesday, a Punjab Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) official said.

CTD official Rai Tahir identified the two militants as Adeel Hafeez and Usman Haroon. He said both were killed during an intense shootout in the raid conducting by security officials.

Tahir said officials had, in the past, foiled other attacks the pair had plotted, adding that they were also behind the killing of two intelligence officials in recent years as well as other high-profile crimes.

The two militants were also linked to the 2011 Al Qaeda abduction of an American development worker, Warren Weinstein, the official said. Weinstein, who was taken from Lahore, was accidentally killed in a United States drone strike in 2015 on the Afghanistan-Pakistan border. He provided no specific information about the role the two had in Weinstein's case.

The American worker's accidental death was announced by Washington in 2015. President Barack Obama at the time said he took full responsibility for US counter-terror missions and offered his condolences to families of the hostages.

After the Sept 11 attacks in the United States, Washington aggressively targeted militant hideouts in neighbouring Afghanistan and Pakistan's tribal regions, killing local and foreign militants. Pakistan considers US drone strikes a violation of its sovereignty, while the US accuses Pakistan of providing safe havens for militants. Pakistan has always denied the charge, saying it acts against militants without discrimination.

Many former Al Qaeda militants are thought to have joined the regional IS affiliate, which emerged a few years ago, around the time the group was at the height of its caliphate in Iraq and Syria. IS has since lost nearly all the territory it once controlled in the two Middle Eastern countries.

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1457706/s...-to-2013-abduction-of-yousuf-raza-gilanis-son


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*



*
*5 suspected Daesh terrorists arrested in Karachi *
Five suspected Daesh terrorists were arrested during a raid in Karachi's Taiser Town on Monday.

Police conducted a raid on a compound in the area on the basis of intelligence reports and arrested the suspected terrorists after a successful operation, according to the Senior Superintendent Police Malir.

The suspects were identified as Abdullah, alias Hamza, Waqar, Waseem, Naveed and Mudassir, the SSP said.

The suspects would indoctrinate people over social media and give them various incentives to join Daesh, the SSP explained.

Grenades, illegal weapons, scores of bullets and laptops were seized from their possession.

An investigation has been launched after cases were registered against them under sections pertaining to terrorism and the Telegraph Act. Police have begun gathering the crime record, the SSP added.

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1476280/5-suspected-daesh-terrorists-arrested-in-karachi


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*6 Daesh/ISKP terrorists including commander neutralised in an operation by CTD late night around Quetta Eastern Bypass - January 2022 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479905920691933192


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480071133592526859 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480044553512042496


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480043475370319873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479910107785973769



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480056587435741186


----------

